# Orbea MX 24 XC für 7 jährigen richtige Größe?



## realmariolino (9. August 2021)

Hallo MTB Gemeinde,

mein Sohn wird im Oktober 7 Jahre alt und wächst aus seinem Woom 4 deutlich heraus.
Ein neues Fahrrad soll her und da das Orbea MX 24 CX gerade noch so lieferbar ist, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand eine Einschätzung zur Größe geben kann.

Er ist 123cm groß und hat einen Innenbeinlänge von 54cm. 

Laut Website eines Fahrradversenders ist das Rad zu groß…wieviel zu groß steht nicht dabei.
Kann man darauf vertrauen oder hat hier jemand bessere Erfahrungen? Ich lese immer wieder, dass die Orbeas ja für 6 - 9jährige passen sollen.

Laut Website ist das Rad ab eine Größe von 125 cm - 150cm sinnvoll, also nicht viel Unterschied 123cm in Socken.

Mein Sohn radelt nur Strasse und Feldwege und ist noch kein richtiger Biker, der auch mal springen will oder sonstige Tricks lernen möchte. Aber er findet gefallen daran und möchte in Zukunft auch mal in den Wald.

Kann man ihn denn auf ein „zu großes“ Rad setzen oder wäre das zu früh?

Probieren wäre natürlich super, aber nicht so einfach zur Zeit.
Vielen Dank fürs lesen und evtl Input.

LG Mario


----------



## daniel77 (9. August 2021)

Würde eher zu einem Pyro 24 small greifen, das passt auf Anhieb und ist wesentlich leichter.

Neu








						Pyro Twentyfour small 2021
					

**ACHTUNG: nächste Verfügbarkeit leider erst ab Ende August/Mitte September 2021**    Das  Pyro Twentyfour Small  ist eines der leichtesten 24 Zoll…




					followmestore.de
				




Gebraucht








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Berlin Reinickendorf finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				





Oder KuBikes 24 S, gibt`s dann auch mit Disc z.B. hier lieferbar:








						Weiteres Familie, Kind & Baby | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Weiteres Familie, Kind & Baby - Jetzt in Heidelberg finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realmariolino (9. August 2021)

Danke für Deine Antwort! Die Bikes stehen auch auf der Wunschliste 😊

Bei uns der Gegend steht das hier: 
Kania 24

Wäre das auch was?


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (9. August 2021)

Das Kania ist schon „etwas“ älter …. 
vorne mit Umwerfer ist beim 24er nicht nötig. Federgabel ist fraglich ob die bei dem Kindergewicht auch federt  .. 
ist ne Frage des Zustandes ..Bremsen / Schaltung … und ob die Gabel was taugt


----------



## delphi1507 (9. August 2021)

realmariolino schrieb:


> Hallo MTB Gemeinde,
> 
> mein Sohn wird im Oktober 7 Jahre alt und wächst aus seinem Woom 4 deutlich heraus.
> Ein neues Fahrrad soll her und da das Orbea MX 24 CX gerade noch so lieferbar ist, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand eine Einschätzung zur Größe geben kann.
> ...


Wenn sie Kids fahren können, sprich in der Lage sind zum anhalten vor den Sattel abzusteigen und es nicht notwendig ist auf dem Sattel sitzend mit dem ganzen Fuß den Boden zu berühren, sollte das problemlos passen. 
Die Größen sind fast immer so angegeben das auf dem Sattel sitzend der Fuß vollflächig den Boden berührt, das ist aber nicht sinnvoll! Dadurch ist der Sattel im Fahrbetrieb immer viel zu niedrig eingestellt und die Kinder tun sich unnötig schwer! Mein kleiner fährt z.b. mit 5 1/2 und 115cm problemlos auf einem Cube 24"! Ja für richtiges Gelände wäre das Rad noch zu groß. 

Das hält ihn aber nicht davon ab Wellen abzusurfen oder Äste / Wurzeln zu überfahren, problematisch wird das erst wenn es wirklich steil oder eng wird. Dafür rollt er damit deutlich zügiger und weiter auf Touren mit. 

Wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt drauf setzen und Probe fahren lassen!


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (9. August 2021)

Die Gabel ist eine RST First Air , fast die einzige taugliche Grossseriengabel in 24zoll, sollte also wenn sie technisch in Ordnung ist , für Leichtgewichte funktionieren.


----------



## daniel77 (9. August 2021)

Kauf das Kania, das ist doch ein super deal


----------



## Schnegge (9. August 2021)

+1 für das Kania


----------



## realmariolino (9. August 2021)

Danke für Eure Meinungen. Wir fahren morgen mal hin und schauen das Kania an 
Sind gespannt.

Ich werde berichten.
LG Mario


----------



## realmariolino (14. August 2021)

Also wir haben das Kania gekauft. Es ist gebraucht und individualisiert aber das war genau das richtige  Sind rundum zufrieden und den ersten kleinen Trail haben wir auch schon hinter uns 

Schönes WE Allseits!


----------

